# Need a Catchy Name for My Freelancing Business



## MACandie2012 (Feb 12, 2009)

Guys. I need your help. I am graduating from makeup school in a few months and I was trying to think of a name for my business so I could go ahead and order business cards. I wanted to incorporate 'Candie' in the name, if possible, but I am honestly trying to stray away from the 'Makeup by ...' and 'Faces by...' names. This is harder than I thought it would be. I've been trying to think of names for the past couple of weeks. Any suggestions? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Feb 12, 2009)

Cosmetic Candy? Eye Candy?


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 12, 2009)

Candie Cheeks


----------



## MACandie2012 (Feb 12, 2009)

...or it can just be a normal name...lol


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 12, 2009)

Faces by Candie


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 13, 2009)

Candie Land


----------



## kariii (Feb 13, 2009)

candie faces


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 13, 2009)

Candie Eyed Beauty?


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Faces by Candie_

 
Oh, you're such a rebel!

I'm gonna go out there and just shout out what comes to mind:

Sugar kisses and Candie'd faces.


----------



## COBI (Feb 13, 2009)

I know you said you want to stay away from simple things such as "Faces by..." or "Makeup by...", but something to keep in mind: depending on how you plan to market yourself, your name *should* make it clear to people what the business is.  

If you have something too cute or abstract, but not clear, you risk losing business on the simple fact that someone 1. didn't know what you did or 2. knew from you or someone else what the business was, but didn't think it made you sound like a professional.  Especially in the "image" business, first impressions are huge, and in some cases, your name is going to be that first exposure to you or impression of you.

It's a fine line to be catchy, memorable and clear; so, a name is a tough decision, for sure.  I don't have any specific suggestions on a name, but congrats on completing school and good luck!


----------



## tkh777 (Mar 1, 2009)

I like your spectra name MACandie
What if the cards said 
MACandie: Makeup by Candie


----------



## lara (Mar 1, 2009)

In no way would I take an assistant seriously if they gave me a card that said MAC/Dior/Chanel/brand label in their name. I don't care if it is implied or directly stated, it's an immediate red flag.


----------



## aeni (Mar 2, 2009)

Use your actual name.  It's more professional for those who will hire you and credit you properly for your work.


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2009)

^ This.

Cutesy names are good if you're into weddings, proms, special events and other civilian-related make-up work. If you want to angle for more serious work, trade under your real name.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

Slightly OT but out of interest, what are your actual card designs like, MUAs?


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2009)

Matte heavy stock cream card with my name, speciality and contact information in fine weight Helvetica font. No pictures, no foil stamps, no gloss. Very minimalist.

I work at a different part of the market than special event/regular MUAs though.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for this thread! I was wondering the same thing the other day as I'm doing my course hopefully in August.

I decided on my real name


----------



## Brittni (Mar 2, 2009)

Candie Coated LOL. kidding

Lara had some good tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Less is more"


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 2, 2009)

you could keep the name very formal.. then have a more creative motto


----------



## missfaithy (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with aeni & lara -- for a more professional perspective keep your true name & keep your card design simple, strong, & to the point.

However, for a twist -- (for the more special event/wedding/prom-type work) keep the above information in mind but change it up with a festive & eye-catching card color (I still recommend you use a heavy card-stock to continue the professional-feel).

I interned at an advertising agency in Orange County & came across a million and one creative yet professional business cards that caught my eye. Colorful, yet simple were my favored choice.

A great book to refer to for ALL types of business cards is one found at both Barnes' & Border's -- _The Big Book of Business Cards_.

hth & g'luck on your new venture!


----------



## aeni (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Slightly OT but out of interest, what are your actual card designs like, MUAs?_

 
Basically it's my logo on my webpage.  Matte black card with UV spot glow on the purple.

Kinda like this:


----------



## darkwater_soul (Mar 7, 2009)

Professional opinion - 

Keep it to makeup. 

Color by Candie
Artistry by Candie

something along those lines...

If you keep something simple and makeup related to your name, it may not be completely original, but it will keep your name and correlation for what you do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i.e. - Colour by Michelle is mine.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 17, 2009)

I will be in the same boat once I complete my course next year....
Somehow I doubt I'll be able to fit 'Alessandra Stewart' on a business card. LOL

Perhaps just "Alessandra: Makeup Artistry"?


----------



## Shell (Mar 17, 2009)

If you pick a name for your company other than your own name, don't you have to register it ?.... I'm trying to do this myself...but now I'm confused my name...nick name...madeup name I dont want to get in trouble for taking someones name thats already registered as a company!


----------



## aeni (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I will be in the same boat once I complete my course next year....
Somehow I doubt I'll be able to fit 'Alessandra Stewart' on a business card. LOL

Perhaps just "Alessandra: Makeup Artistry"?_

 
Yeah you could. I've seen longer Greek names on business cards!  It's all about font and size of the business card in the end.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Yeah you could. I've seen longer Greek names on business cards! It's all about font and size of the business card in the end._

 
A3 business card? heheh


----------



## ashleypett (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello! I'm new here so I don't have a profile pic but I'm Ashley. I am looking into doing special events like weddings, proms, etc. I am not licensed but I do enjoy making videos on Youtube. I would like to start doing makeup on others as a small business and need help picking a name. I like the tips on here and I also like short simple right to the point titles. 

Please help or share other tips!


----------

